# First for me



## raenglehart (Nov 19, 2016)

I don't get to post on here much, but definitely thought this worth sharing.

If only I was able to sit in my primary stand the morning of the 18th. Only ever seen these beautiful anomalies in online pics. Checking my cameras on a new club I joined this year and here's what I got. First pic I though was just bad lighting due to time of day and the cheapo Moultrie A-5's I've been running for 4 years now. Club Prez (30+ years) has cameras everywhere and said he's never seen him. Initially I though he was older based on his nose, but the more I evaluate the pic (antlers, belly not hanging), I think he's pretty young, but I am far from any expert. Thoughts?

My Dilemma. Club Prez says to take him if I can (he sorta trophy manages this place). I'd love to let him walk and grow a couple years, but being this is leased land and mix of private and leased land around us, I'm afraid he won't last past someone's else's view in the cross-hairs. Regardless, if I do get the chance and harvest this beauty, it will be a full mount. Anything less would be a disgrace IMHO.

I am now obsessed with him.


----------



## Wesbird2 (Nov 19, 2016)

Cool buck


----------



## bulldawgborn (Nov 21, 2016)

Good Looking deer.  I don't see him being very old this year.  Tough to guess from those pics, but I would tend to lean towards him being 2 1/2


----------



## olcaptain (Nov 21, 2016)

A beauty for sure!


----------



## Caseypatton (Nov 21, 2016)

Nice


----------



## raenglehart (Nov 21, 2016)

bulldawgborn said:


> Good Looking deer.  I don't see him being very old this year.  Tough to guess from those pics, but I would tend to lean towards him being 2 1/2



Yeah, more I look at the pics, more I'm at that 2 year range as well. I'd love to see what he'd turn into @ full development, but don't think it'll be an option in these parts. Maybe I can catch him and fence him in at home.....kidding of course.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Nov 23, 2016)

He's a beautiful deer for sure.  I don't think many people would pass him


----------



## raenglehart (Dec 4, 2016)

Well, sadly after several more sits and pulling camera cards after 2 weeks have passed, not one more sighting of this beauty. No one at our club has seen him either.


----------



## CountryBoy77 (Dec 5, 2016)

very cool


----------



## Buck_ruttin (Dec 6, 2016)

CountryBoy77 said:


> very cool



Beautiful buck


----------



## ucfireman (Dec 6, 2016)

Maybe you'll be lucky and he's hiding. It would be cool to see what he turns into. I'm sure if someone killed him the you'll hear about it. Keep the cameras out and who knows.


----------



## Gumpbuck (Dec 7, 2016)

Hope he makes it long enough to at least walk past you one more time.  It's a tough decision.  I agree he needs age, but also agree that he may not make it past another hunter.  
If you take him, other than a full mount, tanning the hide would make a great rug or throw for the sofa.


----------



## raenglehart (Dec 12, 2016)

Just got back to town after a week work-long trip. I hope to get back to the land Friday and check cameras.....fingers crossed he pops back up.


----------



## raenglehart (Dec 20, 2016)

Checking all cameras last weekend (17th-18th), I had 2 more pics of him (now seeming to stay in one area). Bad thing was the 17th, I sat all day (at 2 different stands on the hunt land). When checking my card pics that night, dang if he wasn't hanging at the stand I decided not to sit in the AM session......man, what luck. Oh, and all I saw for the 12 hours of sitting were squirrels and armadillos.

Hoping to go sit tomorrow before we had out of town for Christmas weekend. I'm glad he's still around though.


----------



## willie1971 (Dec 20, 2016)

good news.  what a neat buck


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 21, 2016)

Man that's a pretty buck !


----------



## 27metalman (Dec 25, 2016)

He is a handsome buck.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 25, 2016)

Awesome shots... I'm not tryin to be a Tommy Topper but.. my buddy shot this one earlier this year.. I had no idea a piebald would get this big.. do what makes you happy!


----------



## willie1971 (Dec 25, 2016)

oops1 said:


> Awesome shots... I'm not tryin to be a Tommy Topper but.. my buddy shot this one earlier this year.. I had no idea a piebald would get this big.. do what makes you happy!



Dang!  I'd have trouble deciding what to tell the taxidermyman what to do.  Cool pic


----------



## raenglehart (Dec 28, 2016)

2 week update: No sightings as of tonight either in person or on Camera....my clock is ticking down quickly.

That sure is a nice mature one taken by your buddy. Anything less than a full body mount will not do it justice. Yes, it'll cost a small fortune, but there are rare occasions you just cannot put a price tag on something so few people will ever see.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 28, 2016)

Nice pics! But i am looking for a 200 inch piebald non typical!


----------



## raenglehart (Dec 28, 2016)

shakey gizzard said:


> Nice pics! But i am looking for a 200 inch piebald non typical!



Shoot, I see those every day just riding by the local Kroger shopping center...shouldn't be hard to find.....lol


----------



## Roadking65 (Dec 30, 2016)

Get the hide tanned! There is a place in SC that will do it fur on for $55. Well worth it!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jan 2, 2017)

Beautiful deer!


----------



## whitetailfanatic (Jan 18, 2017)

Check some states it's illegal to shoot a piebal whitetail deer


----------



## snookdoctor (Jan 19, 2017)

Unless the OP and the buck go to another state for a hunt, they should be fine.


----------



## Redbow (Jan 19, 2017)

Nice Deer, that hide would make a beautiful arrow quiver..


----------



## Broken Tine (Jan 19, 2017)

Cool buck!


----------

